# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن منذ أربعين سنة - قصــة وتعليق

## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين ، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين .
وبعد : من منا لم يسمع بتلك القصـــــة المروية الكتب عن تلك المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن , وهي قصـــة مشــــهورة لما لها من مميزات خاصة ، كون صاحبة القصة لم تتكلم بغير القرآن الكريم منذ أربعيـــن سنة كما يقال ،وهذه القصة  ذكـــرها إبن حبان عليه رحمة الله في كتابه  روضة العقلاء  في صفحة أربعين كذا من الكتاب والله أعلم.
فابن حبان  رحمه الله لما روى القصة جاء فس سلسلة الرواة راو  إسمه  محمد ابن زكرياء الغلابي ، وهذا الرجل قال فيه المحدثون أنه واه يروي المناكير  متهم بالوضع ، وقد قال فيه الدارقطني رحمه الله أنه متهم بالوضع كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تخريجاته لكتاب المراجعات - الكتاب شيعي رافضي لعلمكم ، وابن حبان نفسه قال عنه  يروي عن المجاهيل ، ولعل هذه المســــائل تحتاج إلى أهل الفن  ليوضحوها أكثر ومن الذين نعرفهم  معنا الشيخ السكري. حفظه الله ، وأستاذنا الحمادي صاحب الماجستير في علم الحديث  يحفظهم الله جميعا أتمنى أن يفيدونا كثيرا عن هذا الراوي -محمد بن زكرياء الغلابي -

نص القصة بالسند  : قال الإمام ابن حبان : أنبأنا عمرو بن محمد الأنصاري ، حدثنا الغلابي ، حدثنا ابرهيم بن عمرو بن حبيب ، حدثنا الأصمعي قال : بينا أنا أطوف بالبادية إذا بأعرابية تمشي وحدها على بعير لها ، فقلت : يأ أمة الجبار ، من تطلبين ؟ فقالت: {من يهد الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له}. قال: فعلمت أنها قد أضلت أصحابها، فقلت لها: كأنك قد أضللت أصحابك؟ فقالت: {ففهمناها سليمان وكلا أتينا حكماً وعلماً} فقلت لها: يا هذه، من أين أنت؟ قالت: {سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله} فعلمت أنها مقدسية ، فقلت لها: كيف لا تتكلمين؟ قالت: {ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد} فقال أحد أصحابي: ينبغي أن تكون هذه من الخوارج! فقالت: { ولا تقف ماليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولائك كان عنه مسؤولاً} فبينما نحن نماشيها، إذ رفعت لنا قباب وخيم، فقالت: {وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون} قال: فلم أفطن لقولها، فقلت: ما تقولين؟ فقالت: {وجاءت سيارة فأرسلوا واردهم فأدلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام} قلت: بمن أصوت وبمن أدعو؟ قالت: {يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة}{يا زكريا إنا نبشرك}{يا داوود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض}، قال فإذا نحن بثلاثة إخوة كاللآلىء، فقالوا: أمنا ورب الكعبة، أضللناها منذ ثلاث، فقالت: {الحمد لله الذي ذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور} فأومأت إلى أحدهم فقالت: {فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاماً فليأتكم برزق منه} فقلت: إنها أمرتهم أن يزودونا، فجاؤوا بخبز وكعك، فقلت: لا حاجة لنا في ذلك، فقلت للفتية: من هذه منكم؟ قالوا: هذه أمنا، ماتكلمت منذ أربعين سنة إلا من كتاب الله، مخافة الكذب، فدنوت منها، فقلت: يا أمة الله أوصني، فقالت: {ما أسألكم عليه أجرأً إلا المودة في القربى}، فعلمت أنها شيعية، فانصرفت .أ.هـ ، 
علق  الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الشرح الممتنع  على هذه القصة بقوله : يحرم جعل القرآن بدلاً من الكلام، - إشارة منه إلى القصة - ثم يقول :وأنا رأيت زمن الطلب قصة في جواهر الأدب، عن امرأة لا تتكلم إلا بالقرآن، وتعجب الناس الذين يخاطبونها، وقالوا لها: أربعون سنة لا تتكلم إلا بالقرآن، مخافة أن تزل، ويغضب عليها الرحمن، نقول هي زلت، فالقرآن لا يجعل بدلاً من الكلام، لكن لا بأس للإنسان أن يستشهد بالآية على قضية وقعت .إنتهى كلامه رحمه الله .
 فالقصة حتما هي من تركيبات  الغلابي هذا ، فكذب فيها على الأصمعي .
ولعلمكم أن كتب الرافضة يكثر فيها ذكر هذه القصة وبطلها الغلابي في إسنادهم 
ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
أخوكم أبو مروة الأثري الجزائري

----------


## الأمل الراحل

واضح أصلا أن القصة خرافة ، وللأسف لا زالت المجلات الإسلامية تنشرها على سبيل الاستحسان !

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## أبومروة

نعم خرافة منسقة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال العلامة البهوتي الحنبلي في دقائق أولي النهى شرح المنتهى 2 / 410 :
( ويحرم جعل القرآن بدلا من الكلام ) كقولك لمن اسمه يحيى : ( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة ) لأنه استعمال في غير ما هو له ، أشبه المصحف في التوسد .أهـ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*السؤال 17 : ما صحة قصة تلك المرأة التي لا تتكلم إلا بالقرآن ؟ 

الجواب : هذه قصة طويلة وجدتها مسندة عند ابن حبان في كتابه "روضة العقلاء" صفحة 49 ، وإسنادها واهٍ جداً ، فيه رجل اسمه محمد بن زكريا الغلابي ، وهذا الرجل قال عنه الدارقطني : متهم بالوضع ، وقال ابن حبان عنه : يروى عن المجاهيل ، وهذه القصة رواها عن بعض المجاهيل ، والقصة طويلة ، يرددها بعض الوعاظ والخطباء ،ويرددها بعض الناس في مجالسهم،أما نص القصة فهو : قال الإمام ابن حبان : أنبأنا عمرو بن محمد الأنصاري ، حدثنا الغلابي ، حدثنا ابرهيم بن عمرو بن حبيب ، حدثنا الأصمعي قال :بينا أنا أطوف بالبادية إذا بأعرابية تمشي وحدها على بعير لها ، فقلت : يأ أمة الجبار ، من تطلبين ؟ فقالت: {من يهد الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له}. قال: فعلمت أنها قد أضلت أصحابها، فقلت لها: كأنك قد أضللت أصحابك؟ فقالت: {ففهمناها سليمان وكلا أتينا حكماً وعلماً} فقلت لها: يا هذه، من أين أنت؟ قالت: {سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله} فعلمت أنها مقدسية ، فقلت لها: كيف لا تتكلمين؟ قالت: {ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد} فقال أحد أصحابي: ينبغي أن تكون هذه من الخوارج! فقالت: { ولا تقف ماليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولائك كان عنه مسؤولاً} فبينما نحن نماشيها، إذ رفعت لنا قباب وخيم، فقالت: {وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون} قال: فلم أفطن لقولها، فقلت: ما تقولين؟ فقالت: {وجاءت سيارة فأرسلوا واردهم فأدلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام} قلت: بمن أصوت وبمن أدعو؟ قالت: {يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة}{يا زكريا إنا نبشرك}{يا داوود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض}، قال فإذا نحن بثلاثة إخوة كاللآلىء، فقالوا: أمنا ورب الكعبة، أضللناها منذ ثلاث، فقالت: {الحمد لله الذي ذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور} فأومأت إلى أحدهم فقالت: {فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاماً فليأتكم برزق منه} فقلت: إنها أمرتهم أن يزودونا، فجاؤوا بخبز وكعك، فقلت: لا حاجة لنا في ذلك، فقلت للفتية: من هذه منكم؟ قالوا: هذه أمنا، ماتكلمت منذ أربعين سنة إلا من كتاب الله، مخافة الكذب، فدنوت منها، فقلت: يا أمة الله أوصني، فقالت: {ما أسألكم عليه أجرأً إلا المودة في القربى}، فعلمت أنها شيعية، فانصرفت .أ.هـ ، يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله وقد أومأ إلى هذه القصة في الشرح الممتنع، في آخر السادس منه، يقول: يحرم جعل القرآن بدلاً من الكلام، وأنا رأيت زمن الطلب قصة في جواهر الأدب، عن امرأة لا تتكلم إلا بالقرآن، وتعجب الناس الذين يخاطبونها، وقالوا لها: أربعون سنة لا تتكلم إلا بالقرآن، مخافة أن تزل، ويغضب عليها الرحمن، نقول هي زلت، فالقرآن لا يجعل بدلاً من الكلام، لكن لا بأس للإنسان أن يستشهد بالآية على قضية وقعت .أ.هـ، فحتى لو أنها صحت ، فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يترك الكلام ، لأن أورع الناس وأتقاهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه ، وما فعلوا هذا ، ولو كان خيراً لفعلوه ، فالقصة ركبها الغلابي هذا ، فكذب فيها على الأصمعي 


**من كتاب فتاوى الشيخ مشهور بن حسن 100 فتوى

في " صفة الصفوة " لابن الجوزي رحمه الله ذَكَرَ حكاية مماثلة لهذه العابدة ، ثم قال رحمه الله : هذه امرأة صالحة المقصد إلا أنها لقلة علمها لم تدر أن هذا الفعل منهي عنه ؛ لأنها استعملت القرآن فيما لم يُوضَع له. قال ابن عقيل: لا يجوز أن يُجعل القرآن بدلاً من الكلام ؛ لأنه استعمال له في غير ما وضع له، كما لو أراد استعمال المصحف في الوزن به أو توسُّده. قال: ويُكره الصمت إلى الليل ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن صمت يوم إلى الليل.
انتهى

تأمل :

قال عبد الله بن المبارك: خرجت حاجاً إلى بيت الله الحرام , وزيارة قبر نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*فضيلة الشيخ _ بارك الله فيكم _ وحفظكم : كثيرا ما يتناقل بعض الناس أثناء الحديث على ألسنتهم آيات من القرآن الكريم أو من السنة على سبيل المزاح ، مثاله :* 
*كأن يقول : فلان { نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا } أو قول بعضهم لبعض { لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ } أو قول أحدهم لآخر { يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَـذَا } أو ما شابه ذلك وهكذا .* 
*ومن السنة كأن يقول أحدهم إذا ذُكِّر ونُصِح بترك المعصية : يا أخي (( التقوى هاهنا )) ، أو قوله : (( إن الدين يسر )) ، وهكذا .* 
*فما قولكم في أمثال هؤلاء وما نصيحتهم ؟* 

*الجواب :* 
*أما من قال على سبيل الاستهزاء والسخرية فإنه على خطر عظيم ؛ وقد يقال إنه خرج من الإسلام ، لأن القرآن لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن يُتخذ هزوا ، وكذلك الأحكام الشرعية كما قال الله تبارك وتعالى { يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَن تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِم قُلِ اسْتَهْزِؤُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَّا َحْذَرُونَ {64} وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ ليَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِؤُونَ {65} لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ }*
*ولهذا قال العلماء رحمهم الله : من قال كلمة الكفر فإنه يكفر ، ويجب عليه أن يتوب ، وأن يعتقد أنه تاب من الردة ، فيجدد إسلامه ، فآيات الله عزَّ وجلَّ ، ورسول الله ، والرب عزَّ وجلَّ ، أعظم من أن يتخذ هزوا أو مزحا .* 
*أما من استشهد بآية على واقعة جرت وحدثت ، فهذا لا بأس به ، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلَّم استشهد بالآيات على الوقائع ، فاستشهد بوقله { أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ} حينما جاء الحسن والحسين يتعثران في أثوابهما ، فنزل من المنبر وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إنما أموالكم و أولادكم فتنة )) .* 
*فالاستشهاد بالآيات على الوقائع لا بأس به ، وأما تنزيل الآيات على ما لم يرد الله بها لا سيما إن قارن ذلك سخرية واستهزاء فالأمر خطير . أ.هـ* 

*الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
*لقاءات الباب المفتوح ( 3/ 302 ) ط البصيرة* 
*اللقاء الستون ( المفردة )*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*وبارك الله فيك*

*هذا عبث لا يليق بِكلام الله .*
*وهذه القصة رواها ابن حبان في " روضة العقلاء " من طريق الأصمعي عن امرأة أعرابية .*
*وفعل هذه المرأة ليس بِحجّة ، كما أنه ليس من عمل السلف .*

*قال ابن قدامة : وَلا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ بَدَلا مِنْ الْكَلامِ ؛ لأَنَّهُ اسْتِعْمَالٌ لَهُ فِي غَيْرِ مَا هُوَ لَهُ ، فَأَشْبَهَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الْمُصْحَفِ فِي التَّوَسُّدِ وَنَحْوِهِ . اهـ .* 


*ولذلك قال شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :* 
*قال أهل العلم : يَحرم جعل القرآن بدلا من الكلام . وأنا رأيت زمن الطلب قصة في جواهر الأدب عن امرأة لا تتكلّم إلا بالقرآن ، وتَعجّب الناس الذين يُخاطِبونها ، وقالوا : لها أربعون سنة لم تتكلّم إلا بالقرآن مخافة أن تزِلّ ، فيغضب عليها الرحمن .*
*نقول : هي زلّت الآن ، فالقرآن لا يُجعَل بدلا من الكلام ، لكن لا بأس أن يستشهد الإنسان بالآية على قضية وَقَعَتْ ، كما يُذكَر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يَخطب ، فَخَرج الحسن والحسين يَعثران بثياب لهما ، فَنَزل فأخذهما ، وقال : صدق الله : (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ) . فلاستشهاد بالآيات على الواقع إذا كانت مُطابِقة تماماً لا بأس به . اهـ .* 

*والله تعالى أعلم .

*http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=37886#gsc.tab  =0

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.p...7886#gsc.tab=0

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نقولات نافعة ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حكم قراءة القرآن يراد بها الكلام، وقصة المتكلمة بالقرآن


ما حقيقة رواية المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن وما حكم ذلك؟
الإجابــة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


فحكاية المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن ذكرت في بعض كتب الأدب عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه خرج حاجاً فوجد في طريقه امرأة عجوزاً ..... وكان من شأنها ما هو معروف من تكلمها بالقرآن. 
وهذه الكتب لا يعول عليها في التوثيق والتصحيح. 
أما عن حكم قراءة القرآن يراد بها الكلام، فقد قال الإمام النووي -رحمه الله- في التبيان صفحة 103 فصل: في قراءة القرآن يراد بها الكلام: ذكر ابن أبي داود في هذا اختلافاً، وروى عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه كان يكره أن يقال القرآن بشيء يعرض من أمر الدنيا، وعن حكيم بن سعد أن رجلاً من المحكّمية أتي علياً وهو في صلاة الصبح فقال: لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك، فأجابه علي في الصلاة: فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ [الروم:60]. انتهى 
والله أعلم. 


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...ang=A&Id=23259

----------

